# Beachwheels Kayak Cart Beach



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A few people have made enquiries lately about carts, and a few with heavy kayaks such as a Hobie AI.

Whatever you paddle or pedal, I don't think you can go past these. I bought one 6 months ago, and never looked back. It will carry a fully loaded AI (with camping gear; fishing gear; and food and water, with ease. Safe working load is 80 kgs.










The cart is the Kayak Cart Beach (KCB). 
http://www.wheeleez.com/kayak-cart-beach.php ... and the Australian supplier is Beachwheels Australia
http://beachwheelsaustralia.com/the-kay ... z-wz1-kcb/



















*Note the stainless steel snap clip with allows dimantling of the balloon wheels for transpoting. The frame collapses nearly flat.*










*The only modification I have done is I replaced the 2.5 cm Wheeleez tape with a longer one (adjustable via a tape knot). This has lowered the lift height required for heavy yaks like the AI.*

The reports so far from others who have these carts are all good. Sunshiner's mob, Noosa Yakkers, must have about 50 of them now, and have had them for up to a year or so, with not one report (as far as I know) of any problems.

Quite simply, the KCB makes shifting kayaks easy.

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

x2 on these things, they are amazing. I dragged my yak (borrowed K1's trolley) up a steep and very soft sand dune cutting with ease. It was a job that I had been dreading but this thing made it remarkably easy.

I will be getting one in the near future, they are worth every cent.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Comment removed


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

They also work for dogs.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

How do these compare with C-Tug?

Which is the better product? C-Tug have good reviews and can be found for half the price if you look around.


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a c-tug and it is utterly craptastic for pulling my evo through anything sandy (drags the yack off the trolley no matter how tight it's strapped on) - Looking at replacing with these very soon as they seem much better suited for beach launching.

Matt


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Matt


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

SteveR said:


> Are they wider than Hobie sand wheels? If so, how much?


Considerably... these are 17 cms wide (unladen). Not sure of the Hobie wheel dimensions, but they are narrower. Also, the Hobie wheels are only 24 cm diameter, whereas these are 30 cm, so much less rolling resistance.



Agent009 said:


> How do these compare with C-Tug?
> 
> Which is the better product? C-Tug have good reviews and can be found for half the price if you look around.





BIGKEV said:


> x2 on these things, they are amazing. I dragged my yak (borrowed K1's trolley) up a steep and very soft sand dune cutting with ease. It was a job that I had been dreading but this thing made it remarkably easy.
> 
> I will be getting one in the near future, they are worth every cent.
> 
> Kev


Is that your answer? This was a fully loaded Evo 495, and the ramp was about 30 degrees, had very soft sand and also had two 250 cm dirt jump-ups as well. The C-tug would have been impossible.

trev


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, every yakker I know who has one of these and has to contend with soft sand thinks they are one of the best accessories they've ever purchased. There is one minor issue, however. The wheels alone are very expensive and thus could be attractive to thieves. This means that to thwart them you need to either secure the wheels somewhere they can't be accessed or devise a security system so that they can't easily be separated from the frame, which can be locked to any appropriate anchor point. The clips which are supplied to make it easy to remove and replace the wheels are (a) unreliable (one of mine disappeared between the car and the beach), and (b) not a suitable means of securing the wheels. Among the solutions that Noosa Yakkers have devised are locks which go through the holes used by the wheel clip, and bolts and other arrangements which require tools to separate the wheels from the frame. Note that the wheels alone are very big, and will probably not fit into most fishing kayak hatches.

In over a hundred beach launches I have never had an issue with them and have never adjusted the tyre pressure. I keep the puncture repair kit in the car glove box just in case.

Kev


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey sunshiner, noticed you have a fibreglass yak. This cart any good for glass, no problems with slippage?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> Hey sunshiner, noticed you have a fibreglass yak. This cart any good for glass, no problems with slippage?


Yes, Salty, fine for my Stealth Supalite X and have heard no adverse comments from other Stealth users who have the cart. The rubber cushions built onto the frame eliminate scratch problems but I do use a broad profile bungee strap to complete the ensemble by securing the cart to the yak. These wheels are so good that I can trot the yak down to the water's edge through a downsloping pile of soft sand -- shaves about five seconds from my launch preparations. Towing the yak back up the slope afterward is amazingly easy, especially if you run a strap through the tow handle and pull from over your shoulder, facing forward.

Kev


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

sunshiner said:


> Yep, every yakker I know who has one of these and has to contend with soft sand thinks they are one of the best accessories they've ever purchased. There is one minor issue, however. The wheels alone are very expensive and thus could be attractive to thieves...


Kev, I agree the 30cm beach wheels are the duck's nuts for soft sand no matter what ride you have or what frame best suits your needs. No wonder others covet them.

Cheers
Grant


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sunshiner - just to confirm, these don't fit into the hatch of a Stealth Supalite X, do they?

Is there any alternative that would fit into the hatch of a Supalite? (that's equally as good on sand/beach - or close to it)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Agent009 said:


> Sunshiner - just to confirm, these don't fit into the hatch of a Stealth Supalite X, do they? Is there any alternative that would fit into the hatch of a Supalite? (that's equally as good on sand/beach - or close to it)


That's right. They don't fit into any standard hatches in a Supalite X. There is no alternative cart as far as I'm aware. Among Noosa Yakkers we always either lock the cart onto suitable beach anchor points or place them into our cars for security.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for that Kev, handy to know.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anybody modified one to use the original Hobie 'plug-in' cart holes?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bundyboy said:


> Has anybody modified one to use the original Hobie 'plug-in' cart holes?


Contact Rigging Dimensions in Melbourne. Same wheels, but scupper hole posts. A bit dearer though, and obviously not universal.

trev


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Comment removed


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about purchasing these wheels, but the whole "too big" for Stealth Supalite X hatch is putting me off.

Most times I will NOT have a car with me so I cannot secure the wheels in the car. As Sunshiner stated, there's always the option of securing to some king of anchor point on the beach...but I don't feel like leaving $300 wheels tied on the beach somewhere. So ideally, I want some wheels which WILL fit in the hatch of a Supalite X and be relatively good on the beach.

I noticed there's a MINI version of this kayak cart:

http://www.wheeleez.com/kayak-cart-mini.php

Anyone used this and would it be suitable for Supalite X? And also fit into the hatch?

Kayak Specialists Australia also have a few Stealth-specific carts:

http://kayakspecialists.com.au/accessor ... eel-detail
http://kayakspecialists.com.au/accessor ... ley-detail

Anyone used these? Any good? And again, will they fit into the hatch of a Supalite X?

Cheers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Agent009,

Although the second cart fits in the hatch - it is a bit of a puzzle and truth is , it is just going to get in the way.

The first cart works nicely for loading and unloading and is great on harder surfaces, but does not fold at all so would definately not fit in.

You would be hard pressed to find anything that will fit nicely into the hatch, and that didnt require you having to disassemble it...

Securing to an anchor point on the beach is probably going to be the option for most carts on the market ...


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Agent009 said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing these wheels, but the whole "too big" for Stealth Supalite X hatch is putting me off.
> 
> Most times I will NOT have a car with me so I cannot secure the wheels in the car. As Sunshiner stated, there's always the option of securing to some king of anchor point on the beach...but I don't feel like leaving $300 wheels tied on the beach somewhere.


009, If you have a good look around, many beach launch spots have something you can lock the cart to. In one place I launch, there are trees back on the dunes which are ideal. They are about 100m away from the launch but are also out of the way of casual foot traffic. Note that we also make sure that the wheels cannot easily be stolen, leaving the frame behind. Take a good look around your launch spots. There just might be something there that does the job for you. Also consider how you might hide it if there's foot traffic (camouflage net, perhaps).

Kev


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

I have got a hobie AI plug in cart with 230 beach wheels on i had the s/s axel made longer to take the big wheel. BUT the 230 are to small for the full load of the AI with all my gear so have gone up to the 420 wheels and a cart like trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Agent009 said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing these wheels, but the whole "too big" for Stealth Supalite X hatch is putting me off.
> 
> Most times I will NOT have a car with me so I cannot secure the wheels in the car. As Sunshiner stated, there's always the option of securing to some king of anchor point on the beach...but I don't feel like leaving $300 wheels tied on the beach somewhere. So ideally, I want some wheels which WILL fit in the hatch of a Supalite X and be relatively good on the beach.
> 
> ...


You would have to be a chance to get that mini in, especially if you cut a 10" hatch into the rear, which a few have done (careful of the rudder cables). Best to leave the hatch for fish and rods, or take Sunshiner's option and lock it all up.

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Agent009 said:


> http://kayakspecialists.com.au/accessor ... ley-detail
> 
> Anyone used these? Any good? And again, will they fit into the hatch of a Supalite X?
> 
> Cheers!!!!!!!!!


I've used this type. Kept on collapsing. The bolts and bushes wouldn't hold it. So I made my own bracket to stop it, that broke, made a better one, that broke. The wheels cut into the alloy axle, so I shoved a piece of dowel into the alloy tube and made the axle longer and used a bigger wheel. Any way it was a piece of shit and just completely broke one day, so I make my own out of galvanized tube and attempted to stick weld it together, burn holes every where, but they dont brake and even if they do it only costs a few dollars for the bits and about an hour to make a newy.
Would never buy a alloy trolley again unless it made from welded tube and not bent tube held together by crappy bolts.
I like the big blow up wheels though, but dont need them around here.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Got some prices of the carts from Rigging Dimensions but just waiting on confirmation of the specifics of the two variations...will post up details once they have been confirmed.


----------

